# Searching For A Groomer



## MelissaDiscerningDog (Feb 4, 2007)

I currently run a dog store in Waterdown Ontario and I am looking for a Dog groomer to join with my store. We would like to remodel one of the rooms so that it is a very relaxed an easy paced environment for both the dogs and their owners.

You can see my want ad on my site here.

http://www.thediscerningdog.ca/index.php?page=home&page_id=30315

Hopefully somebody watching this forum who has experience with grooming dogs is interested or can suggest some ideas on how to go about finding a good groomer. Thank you for your time.


----------



## hisgirl (Feb 12, 2007)

I think hiring a groomer would be a great idea for your business. It's a good idea to keep the "production line" aspect out of it, so that the groomer doesn't feel hurried and impatient to finish each day. When you interview, see how they are around your own dogs, ask for credentials, and check them. A good groomer should be calm under fire, so as not to upset the dog. No quick movements, and if you feel at ease with them, chances are the dogs will too. it's not unreasonable to ask them to show you their skill by having them groom one of your own dogs while you watch from a distance. Of course only do that with potential employees, because you should pay them for their time and skill. 


Ask them what breeds they groom also. Some groomers specialize in only a few types of dogs, and only standard patterns. they should be versital enough to groom several types of dogs, and varied patterns because you never know what breed will walk in your door. If they do a neat job, and your dog seems relaxed, you may have the gromer you seek. When I had my business, I groomed sometimes 7 to 10 dogs in a day, depending on the type of hair, the pattern, temperment of the dog, etc. For instance poodles take 1 hour to groom, start to finish, as do schnauzers, but because of drying time, cocker spaniels can take 2 to 4 hours.

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

MelissaDiscerningDog said:


> I currently run a dog store in Waterdown Ontario and I am looking for a Dog groomer to join with my store. We would like to remodel one of the rooms so that it is a very relaxed an easy paced environment for both the dogs and their owners.
> 
> You can see my want ad on my site here.
> 
> ...


Mabey you could try your shelter or vet. Sometimes at shelters the people there groom dogs in there spare time like the one in my area, if I lived where you lived i would be happy to be your groomer but i live in Cassville Missouri so that wouldn't work out sorry! Also at the vet, they get people wanting to know if they new anyone who needed a groomer so you could also look into that. Good Luck!


----------



## jazzy (Feb 2, 2007)

i love ontario! but, i have a business of my own here in az. they do say that change is good though! LOL!
have you tried checking into "groomer to groomer" magazine?
you can go online to read this month's issue. (i have it come to my house.)
you might want to subscribe to it. keeps you up to date on the coolest and the latest stuff going on in the grooming world.
suggestion; 
hire 2 groomers to try out. of course, let them know that only one is staying (or will be lead - full-time - anyway) and watch them work -- and i mean "watch"! you can't tell by one type clip if a groomer is really a groomer! you will have all breeds coming into your shop, and an experienced groomer must be able to deal with most all of them.


----------



## MelissaDiscerningDog (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your interest. The response was overwhelming and I have found the perfect person for the job. I am very excited about having puppies in my store all day long. Thank you all for your advice.


----------

